
Juul to lay off over half its workforce - xoxoy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/juul-to-cut-more-jobs-explore-exiting-europe-and-asia-11599091500
======
rjeli
I agree with most complaints about them getting teens hooked, but I hope they
stick around for adult smokers. The sensation of the Juul device was good
enough to for me to completely stop smoking, where box mods failed. So I still
had a nic addiction but without the awful lung health. Unfortunately since the
SF ban, I have gone back to a pack a day, since I have no car to drive out of
SF and public transport has shut down. Thanks sf :)

------
retox
Altria, aka Philip Morris, took a 35% stake in Juul for $12B, and also happen
to have a competing product in the iQOS system. The conspiracy theorist in me
feels like the investment was to kill the Juul and will just factored into the
cost of doing business.

~~~
llimos
As someone with experience of Altria's previous foray into e-cigarettes, this
is not as farfetched as it sounds. However, also from experience, they are
just as capable of killing it through stupidity. When they shut down said
previous attempt and took the stake in Juul, we speculated that the reason
they only took a minority stake was to save it from themselves.

------
bsder
Can we please not use WSJ links when there are perfectly fine other ones out
there?

LA Times link: [https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-09-03/juul-
plans...](https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-09-03/juul-plans-
layoffs-may-exit-markets)

Edit: Apparent LA Times _also_ is paywall ...

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2020/09/03/juul-m...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2020/09/03/juul-
may-lay-off-more-than-50-of-its-workforce-report-says/)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-juul-layoffs/juul-to-
dras...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-juul-layoffs/juul-to-drastically-
cut-workforce-explore-exiting-some-markets-idUSKBN25U36A)

~~~
srtjstjsj
LA Times has a loginwall/paywall

